# انواع اغشية r.o



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (30 مايو 2016)

نبذه سريع عن اغشية R.O
. 
. 
أنواع أغشية التناضح العكسي :

تأتي الأغشية في عدة أنواع و أهمها الأغشية الحلزونية Spiral Wound و أغشية الأنسجة ذات التجويفات الدقيقة Hollow Fine Fiber .
جميع هذه الأغشية تصنع من مادةCellulose Acetate , Aromatic Polyamids أو كما هو الحال في هذه الأيام من مركبات Film Polymer.
كما تعمل هذه الأغشية على إزالة أكثر من 75 بالمائة من الأملاح إضافة إلى معظم أنواع العضويات ,الحميات Virus , الجراثيم و غيرها من الملوثات الكيميائية.
تتراوح قياس مسامات الأنواع المختلفة من الأغشية بين اقل من 10 انغستروم الى 100 ميكرون.
وفيما يلي وصف مختصر لمميزات كل نوع و حسناته :

- سيلليوز أسيتاتCELLULOSEACETATE :
تحمّل لمادة الكلور .
غير مقاوم للبكتيريا .
نسبة حموضة PH تتراوح بين 
6 و 8 .
معدل إنتاج مياه جيد .
يجب استعماله مع مياه تحتوي على نسبة معينة من الكلور .
من أكثر أنواع الأغشية انتشارا في الأسواق.

4 - 2 - سيلليوز تري أسيتاتCELLULOSE TRI-ACETATE :
تحمل لمادة الكلور .
يتحمل أنواع متعددة من البكتيريا .
نسبة حموضة PH تتراوح بين 4 و 8 .
معدل إنتاج مياه ممتاز .
استعمال مياه تحتوي على كلور يطيل عمره.

4 - 3 - ثين فيلم كومبوزايت THIN FILM COMPOSITE :
حساس تجاه مادة الكلور مما يلزم إزالتها قبل وصول المياه إلى الأغشية .
مقاوم للبكتيريا .
نسبة حموضة PH تتراوح بين 3 و 11 .
من أكثر أنواع ألأغشية إنتاجا للمياه . خاصية رفض للأملاح عالية .سنوات خدمة طويلة في حال توفرت مواصفات التشغيل الصحيحة.


----------



## aidsami (4 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور، بارك الله فيك​


----------



## yousefegyp (29 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور، بارك الله فيك​
​​


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (11 مارس 2018)

مشكور


----------

